# Công ty Điện lạnh Triều An bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ-giá sỉ



## mtrinhtrieuan (3/11/21)

* Nơi bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ cho mọi công trình*

Những không gian rộng, thoáng cần một dòng máy lạnh công suất lớn để đáp ứng bầu không khí mát lạnh đảm bảo lan tỏa khắp mọi ngóc ngách. Máy lạnh tủ đứng của Triều An được nhập khẩu chính hãng, được bán với giá cạnh tranh nhất nên quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng cũng như chế độ bảo hành






Cam kết chính hãng 100% không qua trung gian, với sự tư vấn nhiệt tình miễn phí và lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp bởi đội ngũ kĩ thuật lành nghề, Triều An cam kết đem đến hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng tốt nhất cho không gian của bạn






Nhà xưởng nhiều máy móc nhân công nên cần một hệ thống máy công suất lớn thổi luồng gió mát lạnh để tạo bầu không khí dễ chịu mới gia tăng năng suất công việc. Việc lựa chọn Triều An- đại lý bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ dùng trong công nghiệp là vô cùng sáng suốt của các chủ đầu tư


Đại lý cung cấp giá sỉ máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng

Triều An bán giá tốt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5hp mới nhất 2020


*Nếu quý khách chỉ mua máy không lắp đặt, gọi ngay 0909.090.622 Ms Tình để được báo giá chính xác nhất từng thời điểm*









*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ để có giá chính xác nhất*

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN*

*403/38/55 Tân Chánh Hiệp 10 - P. Tân Chánh hiệp - Q. 12 -HCM*

*Điện thoại : 028.37172899 - 028.36100330 - 0909.090.622 Ms Tình*

*Hotline: 0909 629 980 Mr Công*

*Email: info@dienlanhtrieuan.com*

*web: maylanhtrieuan.com*


----------

